# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С 8.3 УТ не сходится управленческий баланс

## далюбой

Управленческий баланс в УТ не сходится.
За предыдущий месяц все сошлось.
База мультивалютная.
Какие документы могут нарушать баланс(двойную запись) ?
Спасибо.

----------

